# Craftsman CarveWright any good?



## opticsguy (Nov 9, 2012)

There is an Craftsman CarveWright machine for sale near my home on CL. Pics look like an almost new machine, little used. No contact with the owner yet. I did send a list of comprehensive questions about his machine. My impressions from previous postings is most machines are in need of updates and there is little value in a "used" machine if used very very little.

My questions here; does CarveWright support the Craftsman branded machines?

"Craftsman CarveWright machine. It comes with extra bits; CD; card and manual. Very nice machine and ready for use. In excelent condition. $600.00 U.S. cash only"

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

opticsguy said:


> There is an Craftsman CarveWright machine for sale near my home on CL. Pics look like an almost new machine, little used. No contact with the owner yet. I did send a list of comprehensive questions about his machine. My impressions from previous postings is most machines are in need of updates and there is little value in a "used" machine if used very very little.
> 
> My questions here; does CarveWright support the Craftsman branded machines?
> 
> ...


Questions for him would be:
1. What is the serial number of the machine? Call us and we can look it up.

2. Serial number will tell you the version. It is either an A or B. I know it is not a C, because we stopped sending printed manuals with the new C. Customers had the same old info since 2006 and weren't getting the latest from our website.

3. If A, it may still need the A907 upgrade or did he already have that done? Only very first A machines would even need this.

4. Does it have the old-style Quick Change Chuck? Or has he upgraded to the CarveTight spindle? I doubt it, otherwise he would have mentioned it.

5. Heavy Duty Traction Belts would be a plus, too. These aren't mentioned either.

6. How many cut hours are on it? 

7. What kind of regular maintenance has he performed on it? This will tell you if he knows what he is doing with it.

8. Why is he wanting to sell it? This can tell a lot, too.

9. He mentioned the memory card, but what about the programmer?

10. Throw the disk in the trash. Latest version is available free online. His copy may be too old to even register.

11. Compare his price including possible upgrades with cost of a new one. You may also be able to use that to get the price down.

12. If you do, make sure you get some kind of proof of purchase, email, paypal, hand written receipt. This will allow us to remove it from the previous owners account for you to register.

To answer your question, yes, we support them. You may want to join the CarversClub. We have LOTS of older machines that are running just fine. The updates do make a difference. So does all of the extra training info & videos now online.


----------

